# "shikashi" ...



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Shikashi

So, what is dat "shikashi" (however) could imply? 

Discuss

EDIT: *SHIKASHI MEANS HOWEVER IN JAPANESE*. 
THIS THREAD IS NOT ABOUT SOME NEW CHARACTER


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 22, 2012)

That was Gai repeatedly trying to get Kakashi's attention, shouting his name.
Kaka*shi*
Ka*kashi*


----------



## Sarry (Aug 22, 2012)

Another comrade perhaps?

EDIT: nevermind, MrBlonde has a more legit explanation.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 22, 2012)

(Kaka)shi!
(Ka)kashi!

It's Guy screaming, but Kakashi was too lost in his thoughts, so he only heard him partially.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 22, 2012)

It was Gai calling out to Kakashi but he was in his own world thinking about Obito.

(Kaka)....shi.
(Ka)...kashi...
Kakashi!!

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't believe people actually think it's some kind of new character xD


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Can't believe people actually think it's some kind of new character xD



Lol. This forum cracks me up at times.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

*Shikashi in japanese means "however"*

Manga Panda's team didn't translate this for some obscur reasons. But this is what kakashi says:

kakashi: No, it's not possible!
Kakashi: Shikashi.... (however...)

Wich would implies that there would be a possibility for Tobi to be Obito

(like: "hmmm he could be Obito since he smells the same and he got the same little cute ass than before...)

Or just "it's impossible, BUT he actualy have obito's eye, for sure"


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


>



thanks!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2012)

It was Guy saying "Kakashi" but what people fail to realize, this is all part of Kishi's plan.

That's right, Tobi is Shikashi. Looking it up, it appears Shikashi looks like this:


It makes total sense now.

I'm just messing with you all, it's still obviously The Rock that killed Obito


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 22, 2012)

Possibily a double indication?

Gai yelling his name yet Kishi wrote it that is also means "however" to emphasize on Kakashi thoughts.


----------



## Drums (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> *Shikashi in japanese means "however"*
> 
> Manga Panda's team didn't translate this for some obscur reasons. But this is what kakashi says:
> 
> ...


I think this explanation seems more likely.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> *Shikashi in japanese means "however"*
> 
> Manga Panda's team didn't translate this for some obscur reasons. But this is what kakashi says:
> 
> ...



And that's probably a coincidence when you look at the context of the page. The speech bubble used was signifying someone speaking off panel, when Kakashi was thinking to himself he didn't have any speech bubble. Also, Guy ended up yelling Kakashi's name in the next panel and asked if he was listening, this all points to Guy simply calling out Kakashi's name and Kishi just did it so parts of the name are heard to signify Kakashi is deep in thought.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't get the "(Kaka)....shi/(Ka)...kashi..." stuff, neither the "other person" one.

*Kakashi says: "However"*, no more no less.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 22, 2012)

You funny, OP.


----------



## emanresu (Aug 22, 2012)

Holy shikashi. Its Futuree kakashi afterall


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 22, 2012)

It is quite clearly Gai saying Kakashi.

To put it's simply, when it's animated I imagine it will be as if Kakashi is sort of shell shocked, with white noise in the background and Gai trying to get his attention.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow. Just wow..facepalm doesn't do this thread justice


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> And that's probably a coincidence when you look at the context of the page. *The speech bubble used was signifying someone speaking off panel*, when Kakashi was thinking to himself he didn't have any speech bubble. Also, Guy ended up yelling Kakashi's name in the next panel and asked if he was listening, this all points to Guy simply calling out Kakashi's name and Kishi just did it so parts of the name are heard to signify Kakashi is deep in thought.



Nope.

I was "editor" in a "scantrad" team (I dont know how it's called in US).

The 'editoring' consist in placing the translated script into the bubbles.

Editors use photoshop, and they generally make new bubbles over the previous one, after the pages have been "cleaned" by another part of the team.

And I can affirm that the editors make the bubble they want. And in this case, the bubbles -drawn with the "plume tool"- are just badly made and imprecise (as usual with most of the teams that work too fastly to be the first  to post the chapter.)


----------



## MangaR (Aug 22, 2012)

Gai knew Kakashi was useless at the time so he called for someone more qualified, someone so strong that noone wanted to be beaten by him, someone who was sleeping inside the Sun for all those years. Gai believed that he will flew to Earth with his red and blue costume and a shield on his chest that has first letter of his name...Shikashi.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Nope.
> 
> I was "editor" in a "scantrad" team (I dont know how it's called in US).
> 
> ...



We'll need the raw then. 

Guy calling out Kakashi makes more sense though.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Shikashi ==>  しかし ==> conj. but, however, yet


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 22, 2012)

It's kind of obvious
Gai was saying
Kaka*shi*
Ka*kashi*
*KAKASHI!!*


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> It's kind of obvious
> Gai was saying
> Kaka*shi*
> Ka*kashi*
> *KAKASHI!!*



Nope.

The editors would had written "kakashi", and not "shikashi".

Even more since kakashi saying "it's impossible! but.../however....." to maintain the supens makes more sens..."

I need to find the raw somewhere...


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 22, 2012)

They called for their saviour, SHIKAKU NARA 
gai just don't remember his name


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Nope.
> 
> The editors would had written "kakashi", and not "shikashi".
> 
> ...



"Shikashi" was never written though. It was:
...Shi...
...Kashi...

Have you never seen a case where a character is deep in though and someone is calling out to them? That's what the page points to.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> "Shikashi" was never written though. It was:
> ...Shi...
> ...Kashi...
> 
> Have you never seen a case where a character is deep in though and someone is calling out to them? That's what the page points to.



Let me prove your wrong.

just wait till i get the raw


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 22, 2012)

Shikamaru+Kakashi is official.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Let me prove your wrong.
> 
> just wait till i get the raw



I don't really care, it doesn't change anything regardless.


----------



## Honjo (Aug 22, 2012)

I think this missing panel provides some needed clarification.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 22, 2012)

OP was the one who originally said it could be some character or something, hence the negative responses at first, and now they're claiming they were right all along and edited the original post?  /Facepalm.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm sorry, but you're wrong.

And let's just say he did say "however", how does that add _anything_ to Tobi's identity? We already know Kakashi thinks it's Obito, him saying "however" would make no difference at all.


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 22, 2012)

Its confirmed. Tobi is Shikashi


----------



## Trent (Aug 22, 2012)

It is clearly implied that Kakashi is thinking:

"It can't be Obito. *However*... _Izuna_, now _that _would be the most likely candidate!". 

Tis obvious.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> OP was the one *who originally said it could be some character or something*, hence the negative responses at first, and now they're claiming they were right all along and edited the original post?  /Facepalm.



Absolutely not.

Read the op. 

Just read it, the part before the edit.

I've originally precised that shikashi meant however.

if you follow the anime, in original version, you can hear shikashi manytimes. Its those little words that are very frequent and that you finally understand, even if you dont speak jap (in my case, I tried, but am too lazy), as "wakalimashi'ta", "soka", "wakata", "ramen", "aligato gozaimas'", "sumimasen" ect....

And "shikashi" (however) is almost always present when characters are thinking in Naruto. 

Ask all people that follow naruto's anime and generally all anime in japanese. 

"...Shi...kashi..." was/is obvious.

and if you take the time to check the moment i've edited the OP, you'll see ?sp?ce de bolos that i had already said and insist on the fact that i was refering to the japanese term.


----------



## Anonymouse (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Read the op.
> 
> ...



No.

You may claim to have been a fansubber at some point, but I actually speak English and can therefore understand English grammar. Ellipses imply that something came both before and after the 'SHI' and before and after the 'KASHI'.





Kakashi is simply spacing out. He can't fully hear Gai.

You can also tell by the way the text was laid out on the page. Kakashi's thoughts are top right. There's inaudible speech on the bottom left.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Trent said:


> It is clearly implied that Kakashi is thinking:
> 
> "It can't be Obito. *However*... _Izuna_, now _that _would be the most likely candidate!".
> 
> Tis obvious.





I loled.

something like that. Maybe...

Does Kishi try to say something to us?


----------



## boohead (Aug 22, 2012)

I knew it, Tobi is Shikashi


----------



## Chuck (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope OP is just trolling.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

Anonymouse said:


> No.
> 
> You may claim to have been a fansubber at some point, but I actually speak English and can therefore understand English grammar. *Ellipses imply that something came both before and after the 'SHI' and before and after the 'KASHI'*.
> 
> ...







Maybe your right after all...

the ... (elipses?) used in these pannels made me thought first that kakashi was thinkink in an hesitant way, since he was troubled.

like:

"...how..
...ever..."

or:

"...Bu...
...but..."

So now I don't know what to think....

Once again, you must be right...

It would make sense in all case...


----------



## -JT- (Aug 22, 2012)

I fell for it too and thought it was a person


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 22, 2012)

MrBlonde said:


> That was Gai repeatedly trying to get Kakashi's attention, shouting his name.
> Kaka*shi*
> Ka*kashi*



^This.

It's one of those cliches where the character gets lost in thought, or loses their hearing temporarily after a bombshell goes off nearby, and gradually starts to hear their name being repeated louder and louder until they snap out of it.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought that it was simply Guy yelling Kakashi's name repeatedly but the latter was just so spaced out that he could only faintly hear some parts of his name: "(Kaka)shi... (Ka)kashi.."


----------



## ifkisowning (Aug 22, 2012)

It's just guy calling kakashi's name


----------



## A11en (Aug 22, 2012)

Virgofenix said:


> Shikamaru+Kakashi is official.


This. Shikaku+Kakashi more likely tho.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

A11en said:


> This. Shikaku+Kakashi more likely tho.



Literaly, more likely Shio-ba+Kakashi.

But now I know I can be wrong...


----------



## A11en (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> more likely Shio-ba+Kakashi.


You mean Chiyo baa? Well, it's also possible.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2012)

A11en said:


> *You mean Chiyo baa*? Well, it's also possible.







Yes, Chiyo Baa Sama. 

edit: your work?


----------



## A11en (Aug 22, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> edit: your work?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Somehow. Thx


----------

